# finish for a chisel handle



## sparky (2 Apr 2007)

hello all

i am in the process of putting some new handles on old chisels and i have some new chisels that need a finish on their handles. so i was wondering what someone might suggest for a finish. 

also...should i try to remove the handle from the socket or remove the hoop on the handle?

is it worth leaving the handles without a finish or is that a very bad idea =; 

thanks

sparky


----------



## DaveL (2 Apr 2007)

I oil handles but then I like oil and use it on most things I make.  
I like the way you can just over coat a handle that gets scuffed, no need to remove all of the old finish. 8)


----------



## sparky (3 Apr 2007)

thanks dave

just curious...what type of oil?

Boiled linseed...etc

sparky


----------



## woodbloke (3 Apr 2007)

On handles I've made on the lathe I use a few coats of shellac and then some wax polish over the top - Rob


----------



## DaveL (3 Apr 2007)

sparky":t3rzedad said:


> just curious...what type of oil?


I have a large tin of Liberon finishing oil.


----------



## sparky (29 Apr 2007)

here is what i ended up doing.

i called ginger quarton wife of barr quarton. i bought a set of chisels from him and they (as i hinted at) did not come with a finish on their handles. so ginger told me that barr recommendes that the handles of the chisels be soaked in whatever finishing oil you prefer. she said that this is to make sure the wood swells to tighten the top ferrule on the handle.

so i ended up putting the chisels into small bottles that have a large enough top and filling the bottle with boiled linseed oil. i soaked them for 24 hours. 
just this afternoon i pulled out the first set of two and they look wonderful and it seemed to work great. i only had enought oil to fill two bottles so i am doing two at a time. i seal the top arround the chisel with some shrink wrap and it seals up great.

i just thought i would pass this along. i think it works great for tool handles because the penetration of the oil must be very deep and it will probable last for quite a while.

sparky


----------

